# need good email program ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Outlook Express is acting out and cannot send/receive msg. Anyone recommend a better email program?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I wouldn't say it's better, but I use Mozilla Thunderbird. The only thing I don't like about it is it sends e-mails immediately -- that took a bit of getting used to as I was used to having the e-mails stored until I either logged off or decided to send them. It can be gotten around, but it's a bit of a pain to do so. But other than that, it works very similar to OE.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> Outlook Express is acting out and cannot send/receive msg. Anyone recommend a better email program?


Outlook Express is past end of life, although it should still work fine of properly configured. At any rate, Microsoft Live Mail has replaced it. If you have XP Service Pack 2 or better, you can download and install Windows live Essentials at this link.

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=3945

During the install, just uncheck everything but Windows Live Mail.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Live Mail works fine on an XP as it can be set up for POP, but under Win 7, it is IMAP only, which means for G-Mail, it actually deletes posts from the server. Something I absolutely did not want as I prefer to store my e-mails on the server rather than taking up tons on room on the desktop. I couldn't find any way around it. Thankfully Thunderbird is still POP.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Eudora has always been my favorite. Just been quite a few years since I used it.. 

https://wiki.mozilla.org/Eudora_OSE


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks everyone. I'll check those programs out.

I'm a bit concerned about "live" mail...or maybe I'm misinterpreting it. If it is anything like MSM messenger, I definately do not want it...too easily hacked and I had a terrible time getting rid of it a few years back.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Belfrybat said:


> Live Mail works fine on an XP as it can be set up for POP, but under Win 7, it is IMAP only


I'm using Live Mail for POP3, and I have to option to leave a copy of messages on the server.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Or you can just use your email providers web interface.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

WhyNot, our ISP is HughesNet; and I went over to see what messages were there. We had set up 4 email addresses on Outlook Express, all set up with HughesNet prior to setting them up in OE. All I could find on that HughesNet site was "one"; so have no idea how to access mail from the other.  Will need to call them; but from the last phone conversation I had with their representative, who told me to "uninstall" OE on this Windows XP operating system, I hesitate to even talk with them anymore. I don't believe they know what their talking about!


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Outlook Express is out dated now. You should be using Microsoft Live Mail. That has been around now for years.
And one more thing is that Outlook Express is no longer supported by Microsoft. Unsupported software is typically more vulnerable to attack by hackers.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Nevada said:


> I'm using Live Mail for POP3, and I have to option to leave a copy of messages on the server.


Please tell me how because when I tried to configure it under Win7, it wouldn't give me the option of POP for G-Mail. AND it downloaded 13,000+ messages from the server and I couldn't get it to stop. It emptied my entire G-Mail inbox. Since I purposely kept years of e-mails on the server (G-Mail touts that benefit), it really messed me up.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Belfrybat said:


> Please tell me how because when I tried to configure it under Win7, it wouldn't give me the option of POP for G-Mail. AND it downloaded 13,000+ messages from the server and I couldn't get it to stop. It emptied my entire G-Mail inbox. Since I purposely kept years of e-mails on the server (G-Mail touts that benefit), it really messed me up.


Just enter POP3 at the top like this.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/22059150/live.jpg

Notice also that I'm not using my DSL provider's outgoing email server, although they block port 25. Instead, I run my own email server that I've configured for use as an outgoing email server for a residential Internet connection. To do that I run an additional smtp port on 825, then use smtp authentication to prevent spammers from using it. That gives me complete control over both incoming & outgoing email.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Goodness, I wish I understood what you two are saying about the email program


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> Goodness, I wish I understood what you two are saying about the email program


We're talking about a lot of different topics. If you have a particular question I would be happy to elaborate.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

motdaugrnds said:


> WhyNot, our ISP is HughesNet; and I went over to see what messages were there. We had set up 4 email addresses on Outlook Express, all set up with HughesNet prior to setting them up in OE. All I could find on that HughesNet site was "one"; so have no idea how to access mail from the other.  Will need to call them; but from the last phone conversation I had with their representative, who told me to "uninstall" OE on this Windows XP operating system, I hesitate to even talk with them anymore. I don't believe they know what their talking about!


The reason HughesNet or ANY other ISP is not going to help you past the basics of making a connection with your OE and giving you the server details and walking you through your password and user name is because they provide the webmail and don't support third party email "catching" programs, otherwise known as email clients.

You can use outlook or any other email client to get your email from your ISP or hotmail or yahoo, etc...but those providers don't support the use of them.

So, when you call up HughesNet again tell them you are having issues checking all of your emails through their webmail service. If you can't "find" them because of a password issue, you need to get that sorted out now because if you are going to go with another email client like Outlook or Eudora or Firefox...you are going (or someone is going) to have to have those details to set it up anyway and in the meantime you will be able to read your emails on all accounts.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Is there really any advantage or reason to use outlook express or a similar service? It's on my computer, but I've never set it up or used it. I just go to my yahoo accounts directly. Never really understood what outlook express was for, or why it would be better than just going direct?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Malamute said:


> Is there really any advantage or reason to use outlook express or a similar service? It's on my computer, but I've never set it up or used it. I just go to my yahoo accounts directly. Never really understood what outlook express was for, or why it would be better than just going direct?


Outlook Express is classified as an offline email client, in that you can download your incoming messages in bulk then go offline to read it. As you reply to messages the outgoing messages are stored in the output queue until you are back online, when they are all sent at once. That enabled people to use minimal online time when Internet connectivity was limited and costly (some even had to pay long distance fees to access Internet).

Much of the advantage of the offline email client has been lost with unlimited Internet accounts, and even less of an issue with persistent broadband connections. About the only advantage left is having your messages in your computer if your email provider has a problem or goes out of business.

But online email like Yahoo also has advantages. It's more secure, since messages stay at the Yahoo server and are never actually downloaded to your computer.

Really, both types of email client are acceptable. I use an offline client because I'm accustomed to it, but I would probably be better off with an online reader. In my hosting server I offer my clients the option of getting email for an offline email client using POP3 or IMAP, and also the option of using an online email client (I happen to use RoundCube).

http://webmail.entomy.com/

While both types of email clients have their advantages, it's really a matter of preference.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for explaing that, it makes sense to me now. The online works fine for what I do. Also, I had a yahoo email account long before I had a computer, and just accessed it from whatever computer I could use at the moment. I never saw any sense in changing my email address to whoever happened to by my provider of the moment either. I've never used any of the provider addresses when they supplied one, mines portable over time and location.

Another aspect surfaced, I was at the library once, and some people from out of town had gone in to check their email. They had an internet provider account, and were limited on how many times they could access it away from their home computer,....things didn't go well. Not much of an issue with all the handheld devices around now, but I do like being able to get my mail from anywhere, anytime, and dont have a handheld device.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Malamute said:


> but I do like being able to get my mail from anywhere, anytime, and dont have a handheld device.


So so I that is why I will stay with my ISP's E Mail service and have not changed from that in 14 years. And I can go in on their web page and loud my e mail from anywhere at any time and have done so, when visiting friends for a few weeks at a time.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

arabian knight said:


> So so I that is why I will stay with my ISP's E Mail service and have not changed from that in 14 years. And I can go in on their web page and loud my e mail from anywhere at any time and have done so, when visiting friends for a few weeks at a time.


That's easy to do regardless of what your ISP provides you with. There are any number of free inline POP3 & IMAP clients. Here's an example.

http://www.mail2web.com/

As I said earlier, I provide an online reader for my hosting clients, but they also have the option of getting it by POP3 or IMAP using an offline email client.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

The advantage to me of having a desktop e-mail program is I have three e-mail accounts and when I check them on-line, I can only read one at a time. Using a desktop program, I can move between the three with just a click of the button. It's also easier to move between individual posts than on-line. If I only had one account, I'd probably use G-mail on-line.


----------

